# choices of colors



## Good Ol Gal (Jul 28, 2004)

I would love to see an option of changing the background colors.

I want my TiVo central to be purple


----------



## wolflord11 (Jan 17, 2007)

There are different colors for the Tivo Central Background, depending on if the unit is a Series 1, 2 or 3 and different Manufacturers. 

Never seen a Purple one tho.


----------



## Good Ol Gal (Jul 28, 2004)

wolflord11 said:


> There are different colors for the Tivo Central Background, depending on if the unit is a Series 1, 2 or 3 and different Manufacturers.
> 
> Never seen a Purple one tho.


yeah, we have a s1 and four s2's, but I would like to personalize it myself.


----------



## deltatahoe (Jul 25, 2007)

totally agreed. with the ability to download movies using tivo, i don't see why it shouldn't be possible to download "skins" for your tivo....


----------

